# Justice league movie



## soliloquy (Aug 6, 2012)

so, it turns out, that DC is following Marvels 'the avengers' in that they are aiming to make a justice league movie AGAIN. 'again' as the last few attempts were stalled for one reason or another.

of course justice league cant be complete without batman, however, nolan has made it clear that he will be making his batman trilogy its own unique universe free from other story lines. which hints at a reboot for the batman series. 

considering last years 'green lantern' was horrible, it too may get a reboot as well. 

rumors have been flying about wonderwomen for a few years now. last i heard anything about it was last year when they were strongly considering beyonce as the lead role for it. 

flash has his script in the works too. 

and supposedly they are aiming to have 'man of steel' which comes out next year as the launch for the series. so maybe lex luther at the end says 'thats it, i'm going to gotham' or something else.



source:
&#8216;Justice League&#8217; Movie Getting New Script; DC Shared Universe on the Way?


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 6, 2012)

I was telling my cousin how awesome a JLA movie would be when he was talking about the avengers.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 6, 2012)

I was just telling my sister there was going to be a batman reboot because of a justice league movie. But just cause of the speculation from a cracked article. Sad too see its for sure true.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2012)

Even if this project gets off the ground it's going to take years, if not decades, to come to fruition. Consider my hopes not up.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 6, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Even if this project gets off the ground it's going to take years, if not decades, to come to fruition. Consider my hopes not up.



they are thinking of having everything done by 2016ish to 2017ish. they can pull this off if they dont do sequels of the movies and just throw in teasers like they did with the avengers series


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> they are thinking of having everything done by 2016ish to 2017ish. they can pull this off if they dont do sequels of the movies and just throw in teasers like they did with the avengers series



Too many variables. 

They could get it done if:

- The new Superman reboot is well received. 
- If the Batman reboot is well received, even though the Nolan trilogy is still very relevant. They can't just reboot it next year, or even the year after. It's just way too soon. 
- If the Wonderwoman movie actually gets steam and is well received when it comes out. 
- If there is going to be a Green Lantern reboot, and if it does better than the current cannon. 
- The Flash is in the same place, if not as far along as Wonderwoman. 

Movies take a good amount of time, especially good ones. I think five years to make and release four or five big budget movies is incredibly optimistic. Even if they released one a year.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't get why all the reboots.Especially a Batman one sounds completely unnecessary.

If you come to think about it,Marvel connected all the movies together with short clips after the movie credits.

If you belong to the audience that is going to watch the justice league movie,you know a bit of backstory at least for the mainstream characters like superman and batman that had movies before.So if Marvel connected all the movies in clips worth of half an hour screentime,I refuse that a good writer can't do the same in the justice league movie to connect the characters together.

Now a Wonderwoman movie would be good,because boobs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> I don't get why all the reboots.



The Marvel movies were made with the intent (at least down the road) of eventually coming together into a single franchise. In order for that to work that had to do a few things: keep the tone of the movies similar, keep the universes the same, and keep the actors/characters the same. They're building continuity which goes far beyond simply linking the movies in short clips. The ideas behind the clips at the ends of the movies in the Marvel movies wasn't to tie the movies together, as much as leave hints to what was coming next. 

In the case of this JL project, as of now, there is no continuity in any sense of the word for the existing franchises on their own. Do you really thing Superman or Green Lantern would exist in the Nolan Batman universe? Things are too disjointed to take it from where the last bits took off. Then there are the legalities, the studios involved, the previous actor's contracts, etc. It's just not as easy as hiring Bale as Batman and saying you're good to go. As for Green Lantern, the movie was received pretty poorly, and it's silly to not fix the problem in what will be a HUGE franchise.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 6, 2012)

Sure it builds continuity ,but honestly after 3 successful batman movies,the idea of a batman reboot makes me think that it just isn't worth it watching the same heroes over and over again just to conclude to a huge blockbuster.

Marvel worked it out well and it wasn't done that way before (as far as i am concerned). 

Can't DC work something different out to avoid some reboots?For instance,split the justice league into two movies,or even an epic trilogy.I'm no DC fan ,but I'd personally appreciate a deviation from the Marvel recipe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2012)

The issue isn't that DC doesn't exactly want the Nolan Batman, but more about, legally speaking, they can't just use it without buying the property, which I don't think would be sold for all the tea in China given how successful that trilogy is. 

They probably could stretch it out over the course of a few films, but even without a Batman or Green Lantern reboot, you're still looking at two full movies that need to be made, and need to be made right, on top of the Superman film which hasn't hit yet. 

So, they could roll with the current Green Lantern, but who wants to see more of that mess?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 6, 2012)

This is going to be a disaster. Marvel wasn't dumb enough to jump right into a commitment to The Avengers until Iron Man came out and did as well as it did. DC doesn't have a leg to stand on currently, though. They _might_ be able to use Man of Steel as a jumping off point, but only if it's well received. And even then, they're going to have to worry about building in continuity for all the major Justice League players, such as Batman (who's existing Nolan-verse is absolutely not compatible with the Justice League), Wonderwoman, Flash, Green Lantern... _Aquaman..._


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 6, 2012)

Xaios said:


> This is going to be a disaster. Marvel wasn't dumb enough to jump right into a commitment to The Avengers until Iron Man came out and did as well as it did. DC doesn't have a leg to stand on currently, though. They _might_ be able to use Man of Steel as a jumping off point, but only if it's well received. And even then, they're going to have to worry about building in continuity for all the major Justice League players, such as Batman (who's existing Nolan-verse is absolutely not compatible with the Justice League), Wonderwoman, Flash, Green Lantern... _Aquaman..._



Agreed
If this movie does come out, it's going to be terrible.

I imagine it to be something like this


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 15, 2012)

This movie would be completely and utterly pointless.

No one cares about these characters. Wonder Woman, Flash, and Aquaman have never been compelling. Superman, in my own opinion, exists best only in the really ridiculous cosmic storylines (Doomsday, Darkseid, etc). Batman doesn't need a reboot anytime soon and I think audiences would see just how contrived and transparent a move like that would be. If Batman is going to be reimagined, please for the love of DC give us a live-action Batman Beyond directed by someone like the Wachowski brothers. Make it as different from the Nolan-verse as humanly possible.

It's painfully clear that superhero movies have become the "Don't have an original idea? Let's just $hit out a superhero movie..." move. They aren't made for comic fans, they're made for the general public that likes to think that they're kind of nerdy because that's cool now apparently.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 16, 2012)

A Martian Manhunter movie might be pretty cool...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 16, 2012)

AlexSmith said:


> .It's painfully clear that superhero movies have become the "Don't have an original idea? Let's just $hit out a superhero movie..." move. They aren't made for comic fans, they're made for the general public that likes to think that they're kind of nerdy because that's cool now apparently.


I agree I was talking to a chick about batman and she only knew what the Tim Burton and The Nolan movies had in them.


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey, it's the perfect setup to revive Micheal Keaton's career, is it not? Okay, maybe not. Val it is.


----------

